# The Origin of Modern Humans Cannot Be Traced to Any One Single Point in Time or Space



## Timeshifter (Feb 13, 2021)

I was just reading this typical sciency article, and few thoughts hit me. Firstly, it made my think of KD's post from way back Mutiny in the sky

It further made me consider; it is pretty obvious, life was placed here, pertra dish style, perhaps.

Source Article Academic Paper

_



			Homo sapiens
		
Click to expand...

_


> today look very different from our evolutionary origins, the microbes wriggling about in the primordial mud. But our emergence as a distinct species cannot, based on the current evidence, be conclusively traced to a single location at any single point in time. In fact, according to a team of scientists, who have conducted a thorough review of our current understanding of human ancestry, there may never even have been such a time. Instead, the earliest known appearances of _Homo sapiens_ traits and behaviours are consistent with a range of evolutionary histories.





> We simply don't have a *large enough fossil record* to definitively rule on a specific time and place in which modern humans emerged.
> 
> "Some of our ancestors will have lived in groups or populations that can be identified in the fossil record, whereas very little will be known about others," said anthropologist Chris Stringer of the Natural History Museum in London in the UK.





> "Over the next decade, growing recognition of our *complex origins *should expand the geographic focus of paleoanthropological fieldwork to regions previously considered peripheral to our evolution, such as Central and West Africa, the Indian subcontinent and Southeast Asia."
> 
> *We do have some general ideas about our history.*_ Homo sapiens_ diverged from archaic ancestors sometime between a million and 300,000 years ago (by which time nine distinct human species populated the planet).



As usual, it's a story of make believe what fits your narrative.



> "Contrary to what many believe, neither the genetic or fossil record have so far revealed a defined time and place for the origin of our species," explained geneticist Pontus Skoglund of The Francis Crick Institute in the UK.
> 
> "Such a point in time, when the majority of our ancestry was found in a small geographic region and the traits we associate with our species appeared, may not have existed. For now, it would be useful to move away from the idea of *a single time and place of origin*."



Is this an admission, or a suggestion that Humans simply 'sprang up' all over the place?

Abstract from the actual paper;



> New finds in the palaeoanthropological and genomic records have changed our view of the origins of modern human ancestry. Here we review our current understanding of how the ancestry of modern humans around the globe can be traced into the deep past, and which ancestors it passes through during our journey back in time. We identify three key phases that are surrounded by major questions, and which will be at the frontiers of future research. The most recent phase comprises the worldwide expansion of modern humans between 40 and 60 thousand years ago (ka) and their last known contacts with archaic groups such as Neanderthals and Denisovans. The second phase is associated with a broadly construed African origin of modern human diversity between 60 and 300 ka. The oldest phase comprises the complex separation of modern human ancestors from archaic human groups from 0.3 to 1 million years ago. We argue that no specific point in time can currently be identified at which modern human ancestry was confined to a limited birthplace, and that patterns of the first appearance of anatomical or behavioural traits that are used to define _Homo sapiens_ are consistent with a range of evolutionary histories.



As always, I ignore the millions, hundreds of thousands of years narratives, but to me, reading between the lines, there is some admission of here of 'outside interference'

Love to hear the forums thoughts!

Cheers


----------



## davtash (Feb 13, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> I was just reading this typical sciency article, and few thoughts hit me. Firstly, it made my think of KD's post from way back Mutiny in the sky
> 
> It further made me consider; it is pretty obvious, life was placed here, pertra dish style, perhaps.
> 
> ...


For me thoughts go to where are all the remains of 1000s millions of years of inhabitiants, they cannot all be in places like catacombs, or are there none?


----------



## Akanah (Feb 13, 2021)

The existence of human fossils or animal-fossils consist of a catastrophe where beeings are quickly fossilzed and not of natural dead.


----------



## matematik (Feb 13, 2021)

davtash said:


> Timeshifter said:
> 
> 
> > I was just reading this typical sciency article, and few thoughts hit me. Firstly, it made my think of KD's post from way back Mutiny in the sky
> ...



Evidence of human civilisation seems to go back about 10,000 years or so, on the mainstream chronology at least. There seems to be no archaeological evidence remaining of anything much older than that, at least nothing that's been made public any way. Probably the only way of getting a sense of what happened in the deeper past is ancient texts, many of which originated as transcribed oral histories, and many of which the elites have tried to suppress if not outright discredit precisely because they are the only link to the deeper past.

I suspect this is probably because no human remains or other material would last longer than that, I guess it all eventually just disintegrates after thousands of years. Modern humans have existed for about 150,000 years according to mainstream science, so the remains of ancient civilisations visible today is probably just a small fraction of what past civilisations there's been in all likelihood.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 13, 2021)

matematik said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > Timeshifter said:
> ...


I have come around to the hypothesis that Atlantis was the first great civilization of our era of mankind.  Egyptian priests told Solon that Atlantis  existed 10,000 years before Plato's age.  Solon also was told that many cyclical catastrophes had occurred since its beginning and one of them destroyed Atlantis in one day and it sank into the Atlantic ocean but colonies in other parts of the world survived but with great loss.  In the mythologies all over the world are dim memories of this great destruction of this empire.  These myths talk of castles, ships, agriculture, the selection and production of grains and fruits, farming, ice ages, smelting of metals, etc so we can see it was a fully developed civilization recognizable by modern man.  There is evidence that before this era man existed in a mild tropical environment and in geographical layers was below the "till" or hard pan layer of soil.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 13, 2021)

In evolution we don't have Adam and Eve in the sense that all humans were born from these two first humans.  

It is a gradual process.


Imagine Green is proto-Human and Blue is modern Humans. Then imagine that for each generation the proto-humans get closer and closer to purple. When in this process do we stop and say that the first modern Human was born? Every generation is just like the other. Almost no difference can be observed. But over time the gradual change from Green to Blue becomes evident.

Next then imagine that not every proto-human alive was at the same point on the spectrum. Some could be far to the left, some could be far to the right etc. You would even have neanderthals all the way over to the purple color (just for illustration).  
It is important to note that being purple is not better or more evolved than being yellow or green og blue. This is simply for the purpose of illustration.

The evolutionary Eve is not the mother from whom ALL humans origin. It is just 1 single ancestral mother that we all have in common. 
My cousins on my fathers side have the same Grandmother as me, so we could call our Grandmother for our evolutionary Eve, although we also have a Grandmother on the other side of our family. The same is true for evolutionary Adam. What's more: evo Eve and evo Adam never met each other.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 13, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> In evolution we don't have Adam and Eve in the sense that all humans were born from these two first humans.
> 
> It is a gradual process.
> 
> ...


There is no evolution.  There is no proof.  What we have is species that are fully formed without intermediate forms in the fossil record.  One must account for this fact.  With magnetic and or dialectric fields, the primal organization of the universe, the organisms are changed in the growth periods into new species fully complete although many of these would not survive as the great changes would possibly be maladaptive.  These would not be found in the fossil record as they would be a few at a moment of time and not found widely in the geologic record.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 13, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > In evolution we don't have Adam and Eve in the sense that all humans were born from these two first humans.
> ...


OP is citing evolutionary papers, so if we are to understand what is meant by what OP is citing, then people ought to understand the framework in which the words are said and what they mean. To understand this, one must at least understand what evolution is - even if you do not accept it as true.  
Those that are cited DO believe that evolution is true and their words are said in the context of the theory of evolution. So when they refer to not a single place or time it is because the process of evolution is gradual.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 13, 2021)

_It is amazing that the old masonic chestnut of evolution is mentioned as fact and has a history of hoaxes and moving goalposts of what evolution is.  It's like the "invisible enemy" in that you can't see it working in any way in the real world.  The fruitless hunt for the "proof" of a slow change process has been the greatest dry hole of scientific "progress" ever.  Evolution is the work of a masonic monkey mind and needs to be added to the list of Stolen Science forgeries._


----------



## Akanah (Feb 13, 2021)

I does not believe on evolution. The theory of evolution does have to much contradicts, can´t explain how life was created from stone or how life could created through faulty-mutations. Since my kundalini-awakening I would prefer the idea of spontaneous embodiment of a beeing which is first only energetic and come in material life as pairs in male and female by falling of from love. In a former phase of life on earth there could manifestated many of those pairs from all species. And I does also believes at the beginning of life there was no Sun because all lifeforms had Suns in their own energy-systems. Our Sun was created through plasma-phenomenons at this time where love was most missing in lifeforms and so she comes from the inner universe (in every life) to the outer universe (arround every life).


----------



## davtash (Feb 14, 2021)

Akanah said:


> The existence of human fossils or animal-fossils consist of a catastrophe where beeings are quickly fossilzed and not of natural dead.


Sorry can you explain


----------



## Akanah (Feb 14, 2021)

davtash said:


> Akanah said:
> 
> 
> > The existence of human fossils or animal-fossils consist of a catastrophe where beeings are quickly fossilzed and not of natural dead.
> ...



It´s simple to explain. If a human or animal died nowadays their body will be quickly decompose through bacteria. Fossilized animals or humans could not decompose because they were exposed from high pressure in a short time. A german chemist with name "Bernard Ellmann" has discovered many geological layers are a result of high pressure during a impact-event. The time for this transformation from living beeings to fossils could only have taken a few minutes. All processes of the impact itself could have taken a couple of months.
Link to the Book -> Die Widerlegung unseres geologischen Weltbildes
I have read the full book from Bernard Ellmann but it is only a german book.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 14, 2021)

Akanah said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > Akanah said:
> ...


I am very interested in this book as I do not believe the traditional geology narrative.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 16, 2021)

I've alwasy been fascinated with the "Giant's dna lab" found in the Bucegi mountains in Romania.



> In the summer of *2003*, in an unexplored area of the Bucegi mountains in Romania, an epochal discovery was found that would completely change the destiny of mankind.
> 
> A table where you can perform holographic experiments with DNA, mix and match anything you wish and see what the results would be.
> These rooms were created at least 50,000 years ago and each is connected to each other, protected by a energy source which actives all as one is activated.


The Bucegi mountain secrets - Hidden From Humanity. Ancient tunnels reveal our true history

The bold emphasis on 2003 is mine 

Now keep this in mind with regard to the completion of the human genome date....


> In *2003*, an accurate and complete human genome sequence was finished and made available to scientists and researchers two years ahead of the original Human Genome Project schedule and at a cost less than the original estimated budget.



Human Genome Project Results

Again the bold emphasis on the year is mine.
What do you think? Nice cohen-cidance ?!


----------



## irishbalt (Feb 16, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> I was just reading this typical sciency article, and few thoughts hit me. Firstly, it made my think of KD's post from way back Mutiny in the sky
> 
> It further made me consider; it is pretty obvious, life was placed here, pertra dish style, perhaps.
> 
> ...



Certainly if one views the ship logs, the supposed populations and city sizes and then work out the generations it is VERY clear there have been MASS DIE OFFS and perhaps if one believes, reincarnations.

History is a TOTAL LIE, the earely Christians believed in reincarnation, this is a major reason the Cathars were slaughtered.  Reincarnation has been a staple among the older religions for millenia.  

Other oddities, the British tried brainwashing the indians that the Vedas were fairytales, then the City of Dwarka was discovered by a team.  Then several of the team were killed.  Recall that the Brahmastra weapon mentioned in the Vedas supposidly did not exist, but if you dig through Stolen History and many of the referenced researchers you will find that MANY cities of old were destroyed with this technology, they even find radioactive isotopes ONLY found after nuclear fission in many locations in India where no modern weapon has been used.

Whatever is going on, many of us have been here for a bit.


----------

